

Reference - HTML 5 Elements list - neya
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/Guide/HTML/HTML5/HTML5_element_list

======
philipwalton
This is great. So is Josh Duck's period table of elements, which is mentioned
in the footnotes:

[http://joshduck.com/periodic-table.html](http://joshduck.com/periodic-
table.html)

------
huskyr
The element index from the WHATWG is pretty nice too:

[http://developers.whatwg.org/section-
index.html#index](http://developers.whatwg.org/section-index.html#index)

------
nej
Here's another notable one: [http://html5doctor.com/element-
index/](http://html5doctor.com/element-index/)

